# 2010 Michigan Spring Turkey Hunter Report



## AireHunter (Mar 29, 2007)

I just tried to take the survey and it says my drivers license # is invalid. I double then triple checked. That is the # on my drivers license and the tag. Any one else have a problem? I failed to draw for my first two choice hunts and bought a left over tag. Anyone know who to tall? I didn't see a contact with questions email address or phone number on the DNR site. 
Frank


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

I had the same problem. Probably some bad code. I'm sure it will be fixed eventually.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I just finished the survey. First time I tried it, I got the same error. Then I found that I had entered my license # incorrectly and it went right through. Maybe quadruple check it?

KW


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Did mine last night. Went through no problem.

K9, lot more fun filling it out when you can check the "yes box" on the were you successful question isn't it.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

RecurveRx said:


> Did mine last night. Went through no problem.
> 
> K9, lot more fun filling it out when you can check the "yes box" on the were you successful question isn't it.


Hey man, I'm 2 for 2 on turkey hunting. Helps to have generous friends!

Now if you want to talk about my deer hunting success...:sad: 

(Six tags purchased over two years with one old doe to show for it!)


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

We're going to have to remedy that this year.


----------

